# Anyone have luck on Devils Lake this weekend?



## ndsuhunter (Mar 19, 2008)

Not looking for where you caught fish, just curious if anyone had luck? Got out for a bit on Sat and Sun, too cold to attempt much though. Didn't have a bite either day. Seems to be the way things are going for me this winter no matter which lake I am fishing. Just wondering if I am the only one with poor luck?


----------



## Perch Tugger (Dec 4, 2008)

Thats the same kind of luck we are having over hear around williston if you can even get on the hard water.


----------

